# Associations and Management Companies



## jwlk0727 (Dec 20, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the responsibilities of the association and the management company are, if your resort is damaged in a hurricane?  My resort has been closed through 2006, and I have had no communication on this subject from either the association or the management company.  I don't feel as if I am getting the "straight scoop" from the service agents.  Does anyone know the status of Santa Barbara in Pompano Beach?  I am worried that it will be considered a total loss.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 20, 2005)

jwlk0727 -

Because this question is so closely related to the topic and discussion in your existing thread on another TUG BBS forum, I am closing this thread. Please post any follow-up questions to that thread. You are getting excellent responses there pertaining to timeshare HOA and management company responsibilities. 

Also, this TUG General forum is for topics related to TUG features and operations, not for general topics of interest.


----------

